# Thank You



## armyguy

i just wanted to say thank you to all they people who suport us.
please pray for me i leave june 18th for basic training
thanks
calvin


----------



## RC's Mom

There are a lot more folks out there that support the Military than you know. They may not all approve of the war, but they support your sacrifice. Thank you for your choice and God Bless.


----------



## catchysumfishy

armyguy said:


> i just wanted to say thank you to all they people who suport us.
> please pray for me i leave june 18th for basic training
> thanks
> calvin


Already sent Buddy and will be sent everyday! THANK YOU!


----------



## patfatdaddy

I am praying for you Armyguy and all the other fine young men and women that put themselves in harms way so that we can live free. God bless you.
Pat


----------



## Tucsonred

God bless you Calvin!! Thank you very much!


----------



## Marlin-Mania

Wow. Brings back a lot of memories from 20 years ago. Basic is great after the first 3-4 weeks. Do yourself a favor now and start running 3-5 miles a day, at least 250 push ups and sit ups (dont necessarily need to be consecutive). Dont volunteer for anything while in basic. I went to Ft Benning for basic, AIT, and jump school. It is going to be really hot then but nothing like Saudi Arabia or Iraq. Best of luck!!


----------



## cajunfan

*Stay tough, be a leader.*

Just remember, somewhere, someone probably slower, dumber and more lazy than you completed basic training at one point or another.- (kidding).

Never be the first one or the last one.

Make your family pround.

OEF 3 Vet
OIF 4 Vet

cajunfan


----------



## bear hide

Good luck and thank-you.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Thank You for supporting us! I have alot of friends and family who have joined the service. I love to listen to their stories, adventures, and challenges. I always ask them if they had to do it again whould they? They all say YES! May your new career be fulfilling. Becareful and Godspeed. 

:flag:


----------



## V-Bottom

I have 2 step-daughters in the Army. U can handle it. One has been in Aghganistan 3 wks now. Hot in the day, cold at night. 118th Brigade/503MP Battalion...somewhere down range!! My other soldier will be getting her "bars" soon. Reserves. Nothing but support from us. USMC (M/sgt. ret.) 66-87


----------



## armyguy

thank you all


----------



## ol' salt

Calvin, by the response I think you know you are appreciated. Instead of thanking us, let us thank you. I pray for you all everyday and remember when I was in your shoes. You have gotten some good advice here. Take care of yourself, and thank you, again.


----------



## tec

We are fortunate to have folks like you serve our country. There are not as many veterans as there used to be.


----------



## Tucsonred

Calvin, also let us know when you get home from basic and let us know where you will be stationed out of!! My son right now is stationed out of Ft Benning, Ga. He will return there July 4th from Iraq, then about 3 mos later being sent to Ft. Carson in Colorado Springs. If you go there I'll put you in contact with him. Thanks again!!


----------



## sandollr

You make us all proud, Calvin. Thank you.


----------



## armyguy

today june 6th i graduated and i have 12 days till i leave for basic!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

THANKS!! armyguy
Be safe my prayers are with you


----------



## Bull Minnow

Thank you for your service. God Bless you.


----------



## armyguy

there goes the army for you they move my ship date so i am leaving a couple days earlier.


----------



## CajunBob

You just remember what I told you on the pond when you get done with basic and A.I.T you call me and we will see if we can get you a bigger fish to fight. By then you should be able to handle it. LOL
Thank you Calvin for what you do. and will do!!!


----------



## armyguy

lol cajun bob as soon as i get down you will be one of my first calls


----------



## armyguy

done*


----------



## armyguy

update i have completed basic training and i have moved on the AIT the down fall is that i have in AIT for 6-9 months


----------



## Titus Bass

Calvin, I thank you for your service.....I pray for you as you head out on your new endevor.....God be with you and keep you safe......


----------



## RC's Mom

armyguy said:


> lol cajun bob as soon as i get down you will be one of my first calls


armyguy and his Dad in action: http://www.fishingforheroes.com/ind...-a-son&catid=2:texas-fishing-reports&Itemid=2
We normally do not take those who have not completed boot camp, but Calvin called and ask to fish with his Dad before he shipped out. Calvin, we hope you enjoyed your time fishing with your Dad and we will be most honored to take you on your next leave.

Darlene


----------



## RiverRat1962

Thanks for your service. God bless. :flag:


----------



## essayons75

*AIT*



armyguy said:


> update i have completed basic training and i have moved on the AIT the down fall is that i have in AIT for 6-9 months


What's your MOS? Were is AIT? Maybe some of us can suggest a place or two to see if you get a day or two off.


----------



## Goodytx

Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## armyguy

I am down here in San angelo TX, my intell school.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Prayers*

Prayers sent. Stay Safe, always in our prayers!


----------



## Reel Time

We are still praying for all you guys and gals. Thanks for serving our country. Way to keep in touch!
RT


----------



## ONDABORDER

*THANK YOU*



RiverRat1962 said:


> Thanks for your service. God bless. :flag:


DITTO! It is an honor & priviledge to post this on your thread, Young Man..:texasflag We pray for you and all our troops abroad and here at home.

:flag:


----------



## armyguy

I am so thankful for Christmas break i get to go home


----------



## RC's Mom

Hey Bud, let us know when you get home.

Darlene


----------



## armyguy

i dont want to go back


----------



## RiverRat1962

I had my daughter and son (both USMC) home for the Christmas break. First time the whole family were together in 8 years. They didn't want to go back either, Nor did we want them to leave, Probably be the last time we'll all be together in a while. 

God bless you and many thanks, I know first hand what you have to sacrifice to serve in the military. Its not easy.


----------



## garybryan

Thanks for our freedom. Prayers will be sent everyday for you and all the other soldiers fighting for us.


----------



## armyguy

so lastest update! i broke my leg so i have been on hold for the last month but i will be getting back into class in the next 2weeks and my projected orders are to hawaii so anyone got tips for fishing in hawaii?


----------



## fishnstringer

*What a guy!*

Already broke your leg??????? Your suppose to wait until you get in combat to be injured. Sounds like they are trying to toughen you up! 
We love and pray for you young men and women in our armed services every day, and sincerely appreciate the freedom you provide for our country.
Semper Fi


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Thank you!*

Thank you for serving. Definitely in our Prayers!
:flag:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

I think Barnacle Bill is in your neck of woods!


----------



## armyguy

hey so i made to Hawaii! if anyone know anything about fishing here let me know please


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Good Luck to you. Glad to have you on our side! Keep in touch stop by and give us a post every now and then. Hector G.


----------



## armyguy

*Update!*

So I have been here in Hawaii for like 7 months now. The fishing here is really hard here if you don't have the right set up. I have been able to catch a few over in a fresh water lake by the base, and I have been sport fishing but did not catch anything except some great pictures!


----------



## Tucsonred

Glad to hear from ya Army guy and glad you are well !! Hope you had a good Christmas and have a great New Year!!


----------



## steelrain202

get a fly rod put down the googan gear and go after some of those huge Hawaiian Bonefish, youll love it.


----------



## armyguy

steelrain202 said:


> get a fly rod put down the googan gear and go after some of those huge Hawaiian Bonefish, youll love it.


I would love too, but have no clue how to fly fish or where to go!


----------



## troutredfish

Tucsonred said:


> God bless you Calvin!! Thank you very much!


x2


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Thank you for your service, you're in our prayers


----------



## armyguy

Just an update for everyone. It have been a little over three years now that i have started my trip. Made E5 pretty quick and now waiting to go to my next duty station.


----------



## Tucsonred

Hey Army Guy !! Glad you are doing well !! Nice to hear from you !! Take care !! 
Linda


----------



## rockportfulton

one of the best self-care decisions you will ever make...
while in basic (and afterward) always remember your buddy(ies) and avoid 
approaching any task alone


----------

